# Thoughts on the Brother KX-350



## MissPennie

Does anyone have a KX-350? I have a Bond and am wondering if the 350 would be better? If so, why? Would I be able to knit Lion Brand Homespun on the 350? Thanks for any and all input on the 350!


----------



## ceegee

I have both the Bond and the Brother KX 350 - I love them both! the Brother is just a little more sophisticated with a tension dial on the carriage and much more control and smoother operation - it is a smaller gauge though - 6.5 mm where the Bond is 8mm. 
I don't know about the Homespun yarn, maybe on every other needle, the boucle nature of the yarn makes it difficult to machine knit. But, it's a dream with worsted yarn! I don't use my Bond much since I got this little gem!  ~CeeGee in KS


----------



## Entity

If I can knit the Lion Brand Homespun on my standard gauge (4.5mm) Brother KM, I would think that you can too with the Bro. KX-350. In a matter of fact, it may be even easier with the KX-350 because of the wider gauge than the standard. 

On my standard KM, I would have to skip needles in order to knit with the Homespun yarn. I even knit boucle yarns on my standard. Some manipulation needs to be done on a standard gauge machine to knit these type of yarns but it can be done quite successfully.

Fortunately, I've learned to machine knitting the better way which is to learn about the machine and how it works before learning to knit. Having this knowledge allowed me to learn how to go beyond the recommendations with machine knitting.


----------



## dianejohnson

i LOVE my kx-350! mine cost me less than $100 because i won it with a very lucky bid on ebay two years ago. once i replaced the sponge bar, it's worked flawlessly! i LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it. i don't think you can go wrong with one of these!


----------



## Ceilknit

Hi Diane ,

Are you still liking the KX350? Is it holding up? I too have a Bond, then started playing with a 4.5 mm machine, but my eyes cannot adjust to the tiny gauge, and yarn is so limited. Seems there is not too much difference between 6.5, 7, 8 mm. Do you use garter bars with the 360? I love hand manipulating stitches and there is a working KX350 for sale.

Thanks!

Sandra


----------



## dianejohnson

Ceilknit said:


> Hi Diane ,
> 
> Are you still liking the KX350? Is it holding up? I too have a Bond, then started playing with a 4.5 mm machine, but my eyes cannot adjust to the tiny gauge, and yarn is so limited. Seems there is not too much difference between 6.5, 7, 8 mm. Do you use garter bars with the 360? I love hand manipulating stitches and there is a working KX350 for sale.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sandra


yes, i love it! that one and my LK100! the KX-350 is a slightly smaller stitch width than the LK100, but is MUCH more versatile. (for close-up work, i'll either wear two pair of my normal reading glasses, or i'll just wear a stronger pair reading glasses) you can knit using every other stitch or every three stitches. etc., too, for the bulkier yarns. it's a great little machine. there are a lot of them out there, so the price should be very manageable. yes, i do have a garter bar for it but not too adept with it, yet. anyway, i highly recommend it. (btw, i didn't like the bond at all!)


----------



## Ceilknit

I appreciate your response and enthusiasm! The on I know of is priced high. I see sales from last 12 months much lower so I will be patient and hopefully negotiate . Thank you. It is a great hobby and therapy.


----------



## MissPennie

I wound up bidding on and buying the KX-350 after hearing all the good posts on it. And they were right! Much smoother and easier to use than the Bond. It also comes with a cast-on comb which I like much better than the hem the Bond has. You can easily move it up as you go and avoid dropping stitches because the weight isn't working right. 

It does make a tighter stitch with worsted weight than the Bond. I haven't yet tried the bulkier Lion Brand on it yet, but I think I'll try EON when I do.

I paid around $80 for mine on ebay. Only problem was there was a piece missing and when the seller finally found it, it apparently got lost in the mail. It was the part that attaches the tension wires to the stick that holds them. My husband gave me a large clip thing he uses to hold things together while gluing them and such, and although it doesn't look that great, it seems to hold the wires on there OK.

So I'd say go for it, but wait till you can find a good price. Ebay seems to be about $120 down to $70 although sometimes people go nuts and run one way up or get extremely lucky and get one for next to nothing. Good Luck!!!


----------



## MissPennie

Here's a link to one that's on eBay right now. I think it has a little over a day to go. Current bid was $46.55 but shipping was $34.17.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brother-Home-Knitter-Knitting-Machine-KX-350?item=261030077237&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.NPJS%26itu%3DI%252BUA%26otn%3D12%26pmod%3D260976942932%26po%3DLWI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8737412903979497322


----------



## Studio Knitter

The Brother KX-350 is a much better machine, and you can do a lot more with it, and much easier to use.
Also, you can combine two of them if you want to make a nice sized afghan.


----------



## Studio Knitter

No, the KX-350 is a 7mm machine. The Singer/Studio LK-150 is the 6.5mm machine.


----------



## Studio Knitter

I would advise getting a Singer/Studio LK-100 which is a 9mm machine, and will knit heavy yarns much better with less stress on the machine.
I found that knitting anything heavier than worsted weight, put too much stress on the KX-350 and that the resulting fabric turned out stiff as cardboard, even when using the highest tension.
Also, the LK-100 is a much sturdier and stronger built machine, and will last longer.


----------



## Tnye

I realize this is an old add but will post it anyway. I have a BrotherKX 350 for sale. [email protected]


----------



## knit_pray_love

Hi Tnye, do you still have and want to sell your Brother KX350?

Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## HKelley350

Homespun on a 6.5 I would not suggest, unless you might want to try EON. However, I would be be careful not to force it. I have the LK150, which is a 6.5. I don't use homespun bulky yarn on it. I feel more comfort with an 8/9 guage machine for the bulkier yarns.


----------

